
Is € 4.700 gross per month a good salary in Amsterdam? - renzon
I friend have received a proposal from a company there and I would like to help him. We are already aware that company hold 30% until it check if you has a degree and stuff and can hold it forever if it concludes your degree is not enough. But what about cost of living and taxes? What would be the net salary after taxes? Any advice?
======
Vinnl
You might consider "good" to be "relative to what other people at your level
might be earning", but relative to cost of living and taxes to support a
single person, €4.700 is very good, and your friend should be able to easily
get by.

~~~
renzon
Well, he is a senior developer with wife and son.

~~~
Vinnl
I'm not quite sure what the going rate for senior developers is (but perhaps
check Glassdoor?), or what the cost of living for three people would be. If
his wife is also employed, however, I still can't imagine that to be a
problem. (But even if not, my guess would be that it would still be totally
manageable.)

